# Okay, I found the ultimate perfect Kindle bag for dog lovers



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Fuzzy-Nation-Boston-Terrier-Handbag-Bags/dp/B002NSPEDU Isn't it cute? I'm kidding, even I would hesitate to use this in public. Well, maybe not. LOL Note the other breeds available in the extra photos on the page.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Funny!  I like the bling on the paws.


----------



## MartinC (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn. I thought you'd come up with something that was dog proof. My German Shepherd hasn't chewed the Kindle yet, but there have been several mobile phones and remote controls. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just when you think you've seen everything!  I do like the bling on the paws too.... but even though I'm a dog lover too..... I can't imagine myself going out in public with this bag.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

That is way too cute


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

No, it's not very practical but it sure is cute. LOL It certainly is stuffed enough to protect your Kindle.  

I don't think there is anything that would protect a Kindle from the jaws of a German shepherd, Martin. Even my little Boston can gnaw anything he can fit in his mouth into pieces. I make very sure the Kindle is never anywhere where he can get to it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh. This takes me back. I had one of these when I was in elementary school, and I thought it was so awesome.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think there is anything dog proof.   My little maltese can chew through anything she wants to chew through.  Luckily, now that she's older she doesn't find chewing all that appealing.  I think she prefers wood over plastics.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll have this one, please: http://www.amazon.com/Fuzzy-Nation-Russell-Handbag-Bags-Puppy/dp/B002NSIBXA/


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

That's so cute! I love that these look so much like real Boston terriers, Jack Russells, etc.

All right, if you really want a laugh, check out this purse. Now I'm really torn since I have a Boston and chickens too. LOL

http://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Chicken-Handbag-Pocketbook-Henbag/dp/B001G8N95I/ref=pd_sbs_a_27


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to say the Rubber Chicken purse is waaaay out there!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I were five years old. I would _so_ be toting one of those around.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I showed the Jack Russell to my mum who squealed and wished for a grandchild.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Um, I'm way, waaaay older than five, but I'd use them. Anyone who thought it was weird isn't my kind of person and the people who are my kind of person would strike up a conversation. So, I'd see them as a great way of meeting new friends.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.   But fellow lime green Crocs wearers will know exactly what I mean. LOL

Besides, I think a chicken purse is a lot less strange and obnoxious than seeing someone's thong straps above their pants waist and some of the very odd things I see women older than five wearing nowadays. Maybe I should buy a case and hand them out to the thong girls. "Here. You need this. Now ditch the butt strings."


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

dharts said:


> Besides, I think a chicken purse is a lot less strange and obnoxious than seeing someone's thong straps above their pants waist and some of the very odd things I see women older than five wearing nowadays. Maybe I should buy a case and hand them out to the thong girls. "Here. You need this. Now ditch the butt strings."


 

I'm seriously considering buying the JRT bag. It's just so... awwww!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

dharts said:
 

> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  But fellow lime green Crocs wearers will know exactly what I mean. LOL
> 
> Besides, I think a chicken purse is a lot less strange and obnoxious than seeing someone's thong straps above their pants waist and some of the very odd things I see women older than five wearing nowadays. Maybe I should buy a case and hand them out to the thong girls. "Here. You need this. Now ditch the butt strings."


My teenage daughter and I were in the shoe store and I saw the holey shoes. The turquoise rainbow-colored ones. She begged, "Mom, not those ones, _please_." Yeah, I bought them and wore them downtown. Maybe I'll get one of those purses after all. 

And wearing butt floss in public? I hear you!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I love my Crocs. My feet love my Crocs. I think whenever a mother has a chance to embarrass a teenaged daughter vs. the other way around, it's a very good thing. LOL So go for it, Collette. You too, Faylama. I'll bet you'll never go anywhere without meeting all of the Jack Russell terrier owners. How nice will that be?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely! It's my solemn duty to embarrass my kids.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Atta girl! 

BTW, for the dachshund lovers:
http://www.tableandhome.com/prodhfehc


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow!  Talk about a blast from the past.    I used to rep this manufacturer/distributor (years ago) and actually put quite a few of these in retail locations, tourist attractions and museum stores in and around Philly.

The designs may have changed but the ones I carried were VERY padded, so much so that I don't think even my K3 would have fit inside.  Maybe without any cover, it might have.  And these may be roomier.  As stated, it was a few years ago.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Judging by your avatar, here's one for you:
http://www.tableandhome.com/prodhfehb

I think I'm joking about these as Kindle bags. Maybe. Sort of. 

I posted some of the pretty quilted cosmetic bags Bealls has on sale the other day but I missed these - Laurel Burch cat designs on sale for only $5.40. If this doesn't work (their search function is a bit whacky) try searching cats then click on Handbags and More on the left (you'll also see some of the Laurel Burch purses) and then click on Cosmetic Bags on the left.

http://www.beallsflorida.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultCmd?storeId=10151&catalogId=12003&langId=-1&searchTerm=cats#docType=1&storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=12003&searchTerm=cats&landingId=&landingIdType=&resultCatEntryType=&beginIndex=0&sType=&searchTermScope=&resetFacetFields=N&facetFields=placement%2Cbrand_facet%2Cprice_facet%2Ccolor_facet%2Csize_facet%2C%2CL3_categoryFacet&facetFieldPrefixRequireName=f.L3_categoryFacet.facet.prefix%3D&filterValue=placement%3A3%7C%22BeallsFlorida.com%7CHandbags+%26+More%7CCosmetic+Bags%22&vt=grid&sortBy=bestSellersSort+desc&pageSize=9


----------



## mrmsmop (Mar 24, 2011)

haha I have a feeling my girlfriend would love this... please don't show it to her!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

dharts said:


> Judging by your avatar, here's one for you:
> http://www.tableandhome.com/prodhfehb
> 
> I think I'm joking about these as Kindle bags. Maybe. Sort of.
> ...


dharts - Thank you for this wonderful thread. You made me spill my tea and laugh out loud uncontrollably


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

No.  Really, I think they'd be adorable as kindle bags. But then I've always been weird and age appropriate is not in my vocabulary, so don't go by me.  

I think the K might fit once inside some of the breeds (that sounded a little creepy) but the opening was too small (I think) as the zipper length is limited to the length of the body, excluding the head.  Again, the design may have changed and that may not an issue.  If anyone does order one, I'd certainly be interested in hearing if it works for their K.

TY for posting the pom link.  I think it was the cutest one of all.  (Naturally)  

Off to check out the latest link above.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, good, Manou. The aim was to tickle your funny bone. I think poms are adorable, Tangiegirl, so how could a pom purse not be cute? Age appropriate? What's that? LOL Since we don't have the English option of self expression through silly hats, we should certainly be able to have silly purses.

Okay, here's two purses I really did get, because they both have nice big pockets to hold my Kindle.

http://shop.stagestores.com/handbags-accessories/satchels-totes/need-copy-natalie-double-shoulder-44-silver-no.html?fromCategory=70 Wow, I paid less than half this price a couple of weeks ago with sale and coupon at the local store. I'm sure it will be on sale again.

This one should arrive today. It has big pockets on the sides and a big one inside. And dogs.
http://www.thespottedcatcompany.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TTE-DOG-LB-LB4332&utm_source=shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc_feed&utm_campaign=comparison_shopping_feeds


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the Boston Terrier Fuzzy Nation purse. And I have carried it in public. I'm 51 and I don't care what other people think.

I just wish it was big enough to hold my Kindle.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Awww, what a sweet baby you have there in your avatar, Brodys Mom.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> This one should arrive today. It has big pockets on the sides and a big one inside. And dogs.
> http://www.thespottedcatcompany.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TTE-DOG-LB-LB4332&utm_source=shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc_feed&utm_campaign=comparison_shopping_feeds


OK, my brain isn't functioning this morning, because guess what I immediately thought of one I saw this one? Wonder why they call it a "Scoop Tote" ?? The first thing that popped into my head was a tote for THAT? You know how some people carry a bag and a scoop for their doggie's 'business' when they go out walking? I know...I need to wake up!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

LOLOL I live on 4.5 acres in the country. I don't do scoops and I don't think I'd have a special purse for it if I did.   It's called a scoop tote because it has a scoop cut out on the top instead of straight across, I guess.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to carry a Boston Terrier purse and matching wallet (it was PINK an White and I am so not a pink person, lol!)  and I have a watch with a Boston Terrier on it and of course, the pillow, the afghan, the Christmas ornaments, the pen and notepad and even houseshoes!  and my puppy would get So jealous of my houseshoes, it was hilarious!  oh, and I have a umbrella with the Boston Terrier face and pawprints.  I'm so pitiful.  

PS I love y'alls avatar pics!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Omg. I have 2 boston terriers, this is such a cute bag.  My 4 year old wants it, and so do I.  I'm going to order it ''for him"


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Not kindle related, but there's a seller on Etsy who makes the most adorable fimo Boston Terrier earrings I've ever seen and they're not expensive. She has matching necklaces as well. Her store is closed for vacation right now, although she'll be back tomorrow. Store name is beadpassion. She makes a couple of other dog breeds too.


----------

